# Cathedral ceiling venting



## Hartlbb (Jul 23, 2021)

I have a unique situation. I have built a small addition onto my house. It’s a lean to attached to the back of my house. I did cathedral ceilings. I have a soffit vent and used baffling in the rafters. The issue is that I hand no ridge (lean to). How do I finish the venting? I was thinking of placing a cent in every rafter bay but it will look weird. Thoughts?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Lomanco makes a vent just for this application. Lomanco Omni Wall Shingle Over Vent (Carton of 10 4ft. Pieces)


----------

